# Contacts iCloud sur Outlook (PC)



## Bob dArvey (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous.

Je synchronise depuis des lustres mes calendriers et contacts (entre autres) via iCloud sur mes iDevices et mon Mac. Vraiment aucun problème.

Au boulot, je suis sur PC. J'ai téléchargé l'application iCloud pour Windows et j'ai donc réussi à synchroniser mes calendriers et contacts iCloud sur Outlook (j'ai la suite Office 365). Génial !

Pour les calendriers, pas de soucis.

Pour les contacts, deux petits problèmes :

1. Les contacts iCloud sont triés par "Nom, Prénom". J'aimerais avoir un tri par prénom, comme sur mes autres bidules. Même en changeant cette préférence dans les options Outlook (en choisissant "Prénom, Nom"), cela ne change rien.
2. Le format des n° de téléphone s'affiche de façon aléatoire. Sur iCloud, mes iDevices et mon Mac, j'ai bien le format "xx xx xx xx xx" avec les séparations entre les groupes. Sur Outlook, certains numéros de tél. respectent bien ce format, d'autres (sans raison apparente) ont un format "tout collé" (xxxxxxxxxx).

Merci pour vos retours et bonne journée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Septembre 2018)

La question sur le tri concerne bien Outlook et non iCloud ?


----------



## Bob dArvey (1 Octobre 2018)

Si ta question est de savoir si ce sujet se trouve sur le bon forum, je dois t'avouer que je me suis longtemps questionné.

Certes, je rencontre ces problèmes de tri et de formats de n° de téléphone que sur Outlook, mais ledit problème est quand même lié à iCloud, le tri et le format ne rencontrant pas de problème avec les données saisies directement dans le carnet d'adresses Outlook non synchronisés avec iCloud.


----------

